# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Vullnet Mato

## shigjeta

_Librat të botuar nga ky autor : 
Vëllimet poetike: 
"Tinguj malesh" (1969), 
"Krahët e erës" (1972), 
"Ninullat e hekurit" (1984), 
"Dritaret e prillit" (1994), i vëllimit me poema "Katër plagë të Shqipërisë" (1999) dhe i poemës "Nënëmadhe Fterra" (2007).  

Vëllimet me tregime 
"E fshehta tronditëse" (1999) 
"Klithmat e mishit të bardhë" (2006). 

Romanet: 
"Ujësinor" (1976), 
"Era e kësaj kohe" (1984), 
"Lakmia" (2000), 
"Maturantët" (2002), 
"Damkosja e engjëjve" (2004) 
“Vajza e kuçur" (2007), 
"Marrëzia e madhe" (2008), 
"Matura e paharruar" (2009).  _  


*CILI ËSHTË QËLLIMI YT ?*

Qëllimi im,
është një diagramë qiellore
që vargëzon ndjenjat e holla,
është një horizont i bardhë
që gëlojnë fluturat e korrikut,
është një borzilok saksie
që marrin erë vashat e njoma,
është një lot i kristaltë
që pikon gazin e qerpikut;

është një balonë fëmijësh
që ngjitet në erën e lartësive,
është një puthje e përvëluar
që ëmbëlson gjakun e zemrave,
është një urim për ditëlindje
që çojnë valët elektronike,
është një lajm i hareshëm
që u dërgojnë bijtë nënave;

është një vijë melodike
që gjallëron dasmat e vitit,
është një parmendë e artë
që lëvron thellësitë e mendimit,
është një flakë e zjarrtë
që djeg ligësitë e shpirtit,
është një arkivol i ndershëm
që prin homazhin e hidhërimit.

Po qëllimi yt,
që shkallmon qetësinë
me angullitjet e ujkut,
cili është dhe ku e ka mirësinë,
o i urituri për tufat e majme
të kolltukut ?...

----------


## shigjeta

*SIAMEZJA SHPIRTËRORE*

Kur artistët prindër
gdhendën me pasion
skulpturën e gjallë
të këtij trupit tënd,
besoj nuk menduan
se femra që verbon,
mund ti linte meshkujt
tërësisht pa mend...

Ky vështrim i syve
me rrezatim të shenjt
ditën sjell aroma
nga lulet dhe pyjet,
netëve me eros
më josh e më deh krejt
dhe ndjehem porsi fllad,
filloj flas me yjet.

Buza, gusha, gjoksi,
nektari i hojës,
sa nisin të ndezin
një puthje të shpuzët,
tjetra i fryn prushit
që fle brenda gojës
dhe hovi i zjarrit
flakëron te buzët.

Nuk është ndoshta
mishi trazimtar,
që më jep etjen
e diellit mbi dete,
por lumi i thellë
i shpirtit me valë,
që më fundos brenda
dhe sërish kam etje...

Mos më ndaj nga prehri
me dallgë ekstaze,
se më thahet zemra,
o moj shpirtushe!
Ti kthehu drejt meje,
dhe pulsomë taze,
të më vijë gjaku
prapë në barkushe.

Dy siamezët njihen
si rasti përjashtim
i trupave të ngjitur,
fenomen anomalie.
Ashtu të paça ty,
ngjitur me shpirtin tim,
moj siamezja ime,
fenomen dashurie!...

----------


## Fiori

*Milionat e mia*

Nga shumëzimi vetjak
babai dhe nëna,
shtuan gjashtë djem,
pas një vajze.
Ngritën gjashtë
shkallë guri të rënda,
për tu ngjitur të dy
në qiell parajse.

Pesë, nga ne
zgjodhën rrugë rastësie.
Të shkathët
në biznes dhe zanate,
mblodhën secili
milionat e tyre.
Unë mblodha libra,
mbusha rafte.

Tokat e babait
i ka kush si kishte.
Emrin se kam
në libreza me para.
Figuroj
në kopertinat e letrave shqipe.
Fle te dhomat e sime bije
pa qira...

Krejt i lirë
nga hipotekat dhe bankat,
pres pa qira të shkoj
dhe në qiell.
Por kësaj bote
nuk i lë pas kamata,
borxhe apo detyrim
të pashlyer..

Thonë se
në qiell i kam të gjitha
milionat e nevojshme
që më munguan në tokë.
Veēse aty
do të më mungojë drita,
rrezatimi që kam këtu
nga miq e shokë...

----------


## shigjeta

*MOTRA JONË DURIMMADHE*

Durimmadhja shpirtpastër, o motra jonë e vetme,
duarshkathëta për gjithçka ushqeheshim e vishnim,
dhembshuria që lije kokën pas gjashtë vëllezërve,
floriri i ndritshëm i të gjitha varfërive që kishim;

U rrite pa u ndjerë, moj guguçja jonë krahëshkruar,
çdo ditë në trup të vezullonin pendët e purpurta.
Të kish ardhur koha e fluturimit po ne se kuptuam,
se folenë në strehë tjetër do thurje me thupra.

Të vinin tufat e pëllumbave përqark duke gugitur
dhe ne i qëllonim me llastiqet tona ku të mundnim,
pa ditur se po të përzinim gëzimin e shumëpritur,
pa menduar se ty në jetë të duhej dhe pëllumbi.

Të gjithë në një gojë, të shamë e të ofenduam,
kur tinëz i buzëqeshe ndonjërit që i mbetej syri.
Vetëm kur ike dhe pamë se mbetëm pa sy e duar,
kuptuam se na mungonte të gjithëve lulja e shpirtit...

Oh, sa shumë qave atë ditë kur na le fare vetëm
dhe dole nga dera për të fluturuar larg nëntë male!
Na erdhi keq, që pa cicërimat e një vajze mbetëm,
por dhe u gëzuam që shpëtuam nga sytë e zuzarëve.

Vonë të kërkuam falje e ti puthëm të dy duart,
ndonëse na mungoje dhe pa ty nuk jetonim dot.
Të thamë se do ishe prapë në zemrat tona vluar,
dhe ti lagëm dhjetë gishtat e unazave me lot...

_Derguar nga autori per Forumin Shqiptar_

----------


## shigjeta

*PUTHJA E NJOMË*

Nga buzë vajzash
rrëmbeu qindra puthje.
Premtoi shumë,
nuk mbajti asnjë.
Ato ëndërruan
të bëheshin të tijat nuse.
Ai u la kujtim puthjet
dhe tjetër asgjë.

Ato gjetën puthje të njoma
martesave.
Ai kërkoi puthje
deri te mosha e vonë.
Shkoi me puthje
deri te një e ve.
Aty iu tha buza
për një puthje të njomë...

_Derguar nga autori per Forumin Shqiptar_

----------


## shigjeta

*TE MONUMENTI I SKËNDERBEUT*

Ai na thërriste të mblidheshim
nën krahët e shpendit krenar,
që sishte shqiponjë,
po Arbëria me dy krerë.
Na thërriste të ngriheshim
nga gjumi i rëndë mesjetar,
që sishte gjumë,
po vdekja e kombit viseprerë.

Na thërriste të bashkoheshim
nën bajrakun kuqezi,
që sishte flamur,
po gjaku shekullor i Arbërisë.
Na thërriste të lidheshim
si shkëmbinjtë tanë me besnikëri,
që sishin shkëmbinj
po kështjellat malore të lirisë.

Na thërriste në beteja
kundër Mëkëmbësit Qiellor
që sishte sulltan,
po djalli me fytyrë gjysmë hëne.
Na thërriste ti mbanin shpatat në dorë,
që sishim shpata
po brinjë të çdo nëne.

Na thërriste
të hynim në legjendat e të parëve,
që sishin legjenda
po zulmat e mëdha arbërore, ilirike.
Dhe na thërret sërish
të qëndrojmë mbi kështjellat e shqiptarëve,
që sjanë kështjella,
po monumentet e ribashkimit
të trojeve tona etnike...

_Derguar nga autori per Forumin Shqiptar_

----------


## pranvera bica

E nderuar Shigjeta! Profesor Vullneti eshte nje njeri i nderuar qe ka  edukuar me qindra e qindra breza!Profesor i mire  qe nder nxeneset e tij bej edhe une pjese, nje piktor mjaft i zoti dhe i talentuar,nje poet i mirefillte ,atdhetar ,drejtor i revistes Obelisk e aktivist i madh!Gjej momentin ta pershendes nga larg kete njeri te paharruar per mua!I uroj suksese kudo ku te jete!

----------


## vullnet mato

Zonja PRANVERA BICA !
Ndjehem tejet i nderuar qe kam pasur nje nxenese te mencur dhe dashamirese si ju, e cila shpreh mirenjohjen e saj per mua me fjale kaq te ngrohta dhe kaq te perzemerta. Ky vleresim me shton entuziazmin dhe frymezimin per krijime te tjera qe mund te kenaqin shijen tuaj te formuar qysh ne bangat e asaj shkolle, ku ju nuk me keni harruar edhe pas kaq vitesh. Me kete rast pershendes te gjithe familjen tuaj dhe ju dergoj nje perqafim prinderor po aq te ngrohte.
Me shume respekt, Vullnet Mato. Gjej faqen time ne internet: http://krijimtariaime.webnode.com

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]T

Vullnet Mato

MONOLOGU I NJERIUT TË LETRAVE

Me letra sikur të mbuloj edhe detin,  
nuk pres të më shtohet dikur pasuria,
por jam pronar i ligjshëm i talentit,
që më ka dhuruar bujarisht perëndia.

Frymëzimi më rrëmben të gjitha ditët, 
dhe më mban nga dielli disi të larguar, 
por kam një diell tjetër më të ndritshëm,    
pasionin e përhershëm për të shkruar.  

Nga këndi i heshtur ku kam tryezën,
vërtit një galaktikë të tërë fantastike,  
por kam edhe dy ufo të largët vëllezër, 
që më ndihmojnë me energji kozmike. 

Duket sikur po hedh verbërisht hapa
nëpër shtigjet e errët të imagjinatës,
por kësisoj jam duke montuar llamba, 
për të ndriçuar edhe sytë e zinj të natës.  

Shpesh mbetem i veçuar nga shoqëria,  
dhe bëj monologun deklamues me veten,
por te miqtë e shumtë të letrave të mia,
kam edhe polin e akullt të eskimezëve. 

Argëtimet thonë se më mban në burg 
biruca e trurit, që të zbulohen krijimet, 
por dollinë e shëndetit ma ngre me fund, 
kushdo që pi gotat e artit te shkrimet.   

Ndoshta s’kam vëmendje të përpikta, 
kur shkoj ndanë rrugëve i menduar,
por jam duke folur shpesh me librat, 
që më japin emër nderi të respektuar. 

Logjikës së cekët të ndonjë politikani, 
mund t’i dukem kritik tepër i rreptë,
por jam kurdoherë gati të fitoj debatin 
me secilin nga të mandatuarit deputet.

Duke marrë nga gjumi disa orë hua,
mbase nxitoj të shkoj te fundi i jetës,  
por farëzat që mbjell pena kur shkruaj
më blerojnë lastarë edhe pas vdekjes. 

Vërtetë s’kam sa duhet kohë e kurajë,  
për të joshur sytë e lakmuar të bukurisë,
por më shfleton te shtrati i ëmbël i saj, 
edhe ajo që nesër mund të shpallet miss.


Vullnet Mato

PRET NJË GRUA NË VERI

Është një shtëpi fshati larg në Veri, 
mes borigave halore pranë një pylli,
një shtëpi bore me të pjerrtën çati, 
te një livadh i bleruar që puth dielli.

Në atë shtëpi me qeleshe reje mbi krye,
pret një malësore me llërë të përveshura,
një faqekuqe që kënaqet me lexime poezie
dhe te buzët nuk i perëndon e qeshura.

Ajo grua më ftoi mik para disa vitesh, 
bashkë me burrin, një malësor trupfort,
të shkruaj vjersha e të veroj aty pushimet,  
por nuk pata rast dhe nuk shkova dot.

Ajo çdo mëngjes, kur fshin oborrin,
shkund gjoksin e madh duke vallëzuar,
mjel lopën, zien qumështin, zë kosin 
pastaj pjek kulaçin e grunjtë për mua.

Ka dërguar letra me disa re bardhoshe 
ku ka shkruar me lapsin e kuq të rrufesë: 
“Eja, or mik, se ne të presim prej kohe!“
Do shkoj t’i lexoj këtë vjershë para se të vdes.

Vullnet Mato

EZMERJA ËMBËLOSHE

Një ezmere ëmbëloshe, 
shtatëmbëdhjetëvjeçare,
hyri te shpella ime 
me gjakun prush të përvëluar,
kur ishim në prillin e ndezjes 
së zjarreve moshatare
dhe u ngrohëm përkohësisht 
në zjarrin e ndaluar. 

Pastaj ajo iku 
të gjente shpellën e përhershme,
te një tjetër zjarrndezës 
që i duhej për jetën.
E përcolla me përqafimin ndarës 
të një mikeshe,
duke kujtuar shpesh 
zjarrin bubulak që ndezëm.

Tani e takoj të thinjur 
me mjaft nderim e respekt, 
që më shkriu akullin e gjakut 
në acarin e kaluar,
kur Zeusi dënonte 
zjarrndezjen pa dokument
të firmosur në regjistrat e zjarreve 
me hi mbuluar. 	

Shtrëngojmë vetëm duart, 
ku na fle thëngjilli i hershëm,
si pasardhës të Prometeut 
që zjarrin do ndezim sërish, 
kur të na rinojë Zoti, 
që dëshiron dhe në botën tjetër 
të ngrohemi pranë zjarrit  
të madh të dashurisë.


Vullnet Mato

TAKIM ME VILSONIN DHE GENCIN
                                         In memoriam
“U çova nga gjumi i gjatë dhe erdha
të takohemi në gjumin tënd të shkurtër ! „
Kumboi zëri i Vilsonit nga përtej jeta
me tingullin e njohur, disi të mugët.

“S’i kemi harruar çastet, o mik Vullneti,
kur lexonim vjershat te rrapi i gurrës, 
na i shtypje me makinën tënde “oliveti“,
t’i ngjitje te tabela letrare e kulturës...

Këtu pranë kam dhe Gencin e përgjakur
nga plumbat e zinj të pushkatimit poetik...
Mos u habit që ende nuk jemi plakur,
poezia na la të rinj, siç vdiqëm atë ditë...“

Vilsoni i kishte pis të zinj flokët e ballit,
dhe prej së largu i vinte era gjethe bushi,
nga vitet te Zgara mes shkurreve të malit,  
ku fjeti i shtrirë nga bataretë e plumbit.

“Atë poezinë fatale me titullin “Sahara“
që shkrova me frymëzimin tim spontan,
e pagova me plumba ballit natën te Zgara,
ku varret mes shkëmbinjve mezi u çanë...“

Gencit bjond i kërceu mollëza e Adamit, 
sikur lëvizi një kokërr arrë te mesi i qafës.
“Nënë Gjiska më solli arra shtëpie te varri
siç m’i mbushte xhepat për nxënësit e klasës.

Kur na gjykuan me ekspertizën e poezive,
nuk e kuptuam ç’po ndodhte te ky shtet,
teksa ne dergjeshim në birucat e mizorive,
na fajësonte spiuni i Degës, mësuesi poet!...

Sikur ne kishim nxirosur të djeshmen e zezë,
me ide që flinin të heshtura te raftet e librave,
ku kontrolli policor nxori rastësisht në shesh
farëzat lirisë që do të bleronin pas dimrave.

Vetëm se menduam stinën e lastarëve të penës,
ne falëm rininë, pa kërkuar hakmarrjen e krimit.    
Po kosëtarët mizor që na prenë lastarët e jetës,
pse s’u penduan t’i kërkojnë falje vajtimit ! “


Vullnet Mato 

KUR TË KAM PRANË

Kur të kam pranë, 
bëhem çoban me kërrabë të madhe.
Më bëhen në sy 
lëndina me luledele.
Rudinat gufojnë gjinjtë e bardhë 
me qumësht trëndelinash,
nën diell vere. 

Mjel cicat e rrumbullta
me thithkat manaferra
dhe lëngu diellor më rrjedh 
mes gishtave të fortë. 
Shuaj etjen, 
e më kullojnë në mjekër rrëkera,
derisa mbushet kova e gjoksit 
me shkumën e ngrohtë.   

Ledhatoj manarin tënd 
me qime të ndritura
dhe jetoj çaste magjike
më të lumtura se në përrallë.
E mëkoj me flladin e vakët 
te buzët e uritura, 
dhe kap me kërrabë në qiell 
yje të gjallë.

Kur eksitimi magjik shuhet 
nga kapja e një ylli 
dhe kërraba e çobanit 
kthehet në llastik,   
më duket vetja
kozmonaut i zbritur nga qielli  
dhe ti anije e përsosur 
për fluturim kozmik.

Për të kapur sërish yje 
me kërrabën e çobanit,
për të fluturuar sërish 
në qiellin paanë.
Kur të kam pranë...


Vullnet Mato

LAGJIA IME NGJYRË BRONZI

Jetoj te lagjia e "Tironës" me gjuhë lirie,
ku jehon tallavaja me tonalitete histerike,
dëgjoj shprehjen:“Të bofsha me rob shpie!”
siç bie sahati i madh te xhamia islamike. 

Quhem “gaxhoi i mirë që shkruan llogje”.
Kur  zbres nga makina bidonat me ujë Selite,
më rreshtohet skuadra ndihmëse me yje bote,
nga lista ndërkombëtare e futbollistëve.

Fundjavën e kam me net pagjumësie,
nga ekstazat dasmore të miqve komshi,
që më urojnë nga larg me litërshe rakie
dhe hedhin valle nate te rrugica me shi.   

Djemtë e vajzat me xhinse poshtë mesit,
me kërthizat si mikrofona që thithin deri tutje,
u dridhet barku nga ritmet marroke të xhezit,
tek kërcejnë si kukullat me fije të padukshme.

Zhurmëtarët e mi lindin e shuhen si meteor,
por humbjet ua plotëson karvani me kokorroçët.
Çuditen kur në zi i ngushëlloj mbi arkivol,
ku zbrazin dhimbjen më të hidhur të botës...


Vullnet Mato 

KUR JETOJ PASIONIN

Kur jetoj  
fare pa qëllim,
kam stres, 
kam trishtim.
Dita s’ka kuptim, 
nata s’ka gjumë.
Java, muaji 
dimërojnë shumë.
Vështrimi vyshket
për një pikë gëzim,
gjaku ndryshket,
lëviz me përtim.
Vuajtjet shtohen 
pa numërim.
Trupi bëhet  
plagë pa shërim.	

Kur jetoj i zhytur
në pasionin tim
lundroj në qejf,
notoj në argëtim.
Lexoj shkrime,
rendis vargje, 
shpalos ngjarje, 
mbush faqe,
dikush i lexon, 
dikush kthjellohet.
Dita s’mjafton, 
nata shkurtohet.
Flas me shpirtin,
me të sotmen, 
me të shkuarën,
prek lëvizjen,
afroj të vonuarën.


Vullnet Mato

TROJANI PLAK 
NË BETEJAT E FUNDIT

Trojani plak përleshet 
me Atridët infektues
që e sulmojnë 
qysh nga koha e vjetër, 
për t’i zaptuar egërsisht 
Trojën e trupit, 
për t’i rrëmbyer pabesisht 
Helenë - jetën.

Akili i kancerit i sillet 
rreth mureve fizike,
me patërshanën tumbake, 
të shtrenjtën bisturi.
Agamemnoni i ushtrisë 
së madhe mikrobike,
ndërsen nga çdo anë 
akejtë e viruseve të tij. 

Disa herë është shtrirë 
në kazermën shëruese, 
nga plagët e shigjetave 
të ardhura fluturim,
përmes bedenave të rëna 
të kamares bluese,
goditur me shashkat 
e diaresë në shpërthim.

Kalitet në ecje e pajiset 
me mburoja gripale. 
Gatitet të përballojë sulmet 
me vaksina paraprake.
Dhe shënon festa fitorje  
në fletët kalendare, 
ditët që e gjejnë  
në gatishmëri luftarake,

Përqark fortifikimeve të tij, 
Helenat e reja,
gazmojnë nga imuniteti 
mbrojtës prej natyre. 
Atij i bën zemra trak! 
që jeta i shkoi në beteja,
pa marrë sa duhet  
eliksirin jetëdhënës të tyre...

Vullnet Mato

KUR NXEHEN POLITIKANËT

Kur dëgjoj politikanët 
në ekrane apo foltore të kuvendit,
tek nervozohen fare kot 
dhe gërthasin rreptë,
them me vete, 
u mungon autokontrolli i personalitetit,
për tu frenuar 
para mijëra dëgjuesve krejt të qetë.

Nervat e tyre
tregojnë se kanë hardiskun e trurit 
pa kapacitetin e nevojshëm për argument, 
dhe duke mos përballuar 
mbingarkesën që i futin,
procesori i logjikës u nxehet shpejt...

Ndaj në pozicione ku politika 
peshën e shtetit mban,
nevojiten kapacitete të fuqishme 
të veprimtarisë trunore.
Të durojnë ngarkesa mendimi 
me shumë gigabajt, 
për nivele të larta që kërkon 
logjika bashkëkohore...

Vullnet Mato

HELMI I CMIRËS SË KOTË

Mundohem të zbut 
dy-tre gjarpërinj tinëzar,
që më vërshëllejnë pas shpine 
tingujt e pickimit. 
U këndoj melodi 
me fyellin e bilbilit gjyzar
t’u zbut helmin e cmirës 
me mjaltin e durimit. 

O ju gjarpërinj 
të fshehur mes fletëve me hënë !
Më keni drejtuar pickimin, 
po si është e mundur, 
helmin për mua 
te maja e thumbit keni vënë, 
ndonëse shkopin 
asnjëherë nuk ua kam tundur?!...

E kuptoj fare mirë
 arsyen tuaj të egërsimit,
për të më bërë viktimë 
të helmimit pa shkak: 
u vrasin sytë 
krahët e bardhë të fluturimit,
që më dha natyra, 
kur të ndryshëm na krijoi bashkë.

Megjithatë kaloni lumin 
e opinioneve me not,
t’u thotë sa i kam dashur 
gjarpërinjtë notues.
Dhe pasi ta lini aty 
helmin e cmirës së kotë,
do t’u afrohem dhe juve, 
si zvarranikëve bashkëjetues.

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=vullnet mato;2895157][QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]T



Vullnet Mato

BUKUROSHJA QË MA BËN ME SY 

I falem fatit të parë që më dha fatmirësia,
për të lindur në Sarandën e bukurisë së shenjtë,
ku u mblodhën dyzet shenjtorë nga gjithësia
dhe  i vunë emrin përjetësues të shifrës dyzet.

Ashiku dell që i sillet kësaj bukuroshje përqark, 
dremit gjithë vitin mbi shkallët e saj harkore
dhe në udhën e dashurisë së tij të zjarrtë.     
ka fiksuar këtu më të ndritshmen lakore.   

Këtu mblidhen kureshtarët e të gjitha viseve  
të sodisin këtë perri që i tërheq si magnet 
dhe tre muajt e artë të gjithë mesviteve,  
Saranda e flladeve jugore bëhet kryeqytet.

Këtu autobusët luksoz flenë bashkë me tragetet
të radhitur si dallëndyshet mbi telat e telefonit,
pasi kanë sjellë nga larg malet dhe detet,
të pushojnë në vargun e hoteleve si dallgët e Jonit.

Këtu vajzat dalin nga shkumëzimet e valëve
me belin hollak si bishti luhatës i peshkut,
me bukurinë e magjishme të sirenave detare, 
dhe me joshjen gazmore që u jep fresku. 

Këtu djemtë çapkënë me lëkurën çokollatë
çmenden për vajzat e ardhura nga Veriu,
dhe u zbresin përtokë hënën në mesnatë 
dhe u nxjerrin nga deti oktapodhin me sy njeriu.

Këtu yjet e pjekur bien nga vreshtat e hënës
dhe i presin detarët në rrjetat e peshkimit.  
Këtu horizontet të presin me dashurinë e nënës               
dhe të dhurojnë portokallin e kuq të perëndimit. 

Saranda kurdoherë lëvrin brenda damarëve të mi
dhe unë marr impulse nga zemra e saj e madhe,
nga kjo bukuroshe sykaltër që ma bën  me sy,
sa zbres hundën e Gjashtës nën dy vetulla malesh.  

Vullnet Mato

TË VETMIT ARMIQ TË PABESË

Si rëndom në marrëdhëniet e ndërsjellta
me tipa e karaktere në punë e shoqëri, 
që afrohen te njeriu për interesa të veta,
pata dhe unë sejmenët e lajkatarët e mi.

Ata ledhatuan mendimet sa më buisnin në kokë,
ballin e zhveshur ma mbuluan me kaçurrela.
Ata ma ulën diellin e m’i zbritën yjet përtokë,
që me dy këmbët e mia delikate t’i shkelja. 

Ata peshkuan fjalë dhe stisën opinione,
ngjarje e bëma për persona të tretë,
gjoja i njihnin mirë e kishin informacione
meqë s’kisha pasur rastin t’i njihja vetë...

Ata m’u shfaqën si miqtë e mi të shtrenjtë 
dhe u betuan për besnikërinë e tyre pakufi.
Ata  ishin të vetmit të pabesë që pata në jetë.
Ata ishin e mbetën dhe të vetmit armiq të mi...

Vullnet Mato

TË PRES TE VESA E GJELBËR

Lere  celularin, 
eja flasim me sy,
derisa gjumit 
të dy i kemi shkarë!
Tani kur lind dita 
nga nata në shtatzani, 
eja të shohësh 
një mrekulli të paparë! 

Tek arat me grurë, 
këtë mëngjes për ty!
Kallinjtë si roje nderi 
janë vënë në radhë! 
Eja të pres, 
siç pret gruri i ri, 
të mugullojë nga nata
agimi i bardhë.

Bulëza të argjendta 
më vezullojnë mbi krye,
kallinjtë nga qepallat 
shpërthejnë rreze.
Eja, me këmishë nate 
të na spërkatin yjet, 
që shuhen si qirinj 
e pikojnë vesën e gjelbër!  

Eja, se kur bleron buka 
e vesuar ndër ara,
një puthje ushqen 
njëqid vjet dashuri.
Dhe ëndrrat tona 
i gjelbëron sonte nata, 
po t’i bëjmë dritë 
para diellit ne të dy.

Vrapo pa zbardhur, 
shtegut mespërmes,   
gjurmët për tek unë 
t’i ndrit hëna vezullore!
Eja, spërkate trupin 
si zambaku me vesë,
o moj hënëza ime 
paraagimore!...

Vullnet Mato

PROFESORI I LAMTUMIRËS

Të pashë kur pensionin numërove disa herë, 
o i nderuar profesor i moshës së lamtumirës,
dhe rrudhat e thella s’tu sheshuan asnjëherë,
nga fizionomia dimërore që i dhe fytyrës.  

Të pashë kur supën barishtore përzieve me kothere
dhe vajin e zëvendësove me ca thërrmime rigon.
Mishit prej kohësh ia harrove shijen dhe erën,
kafen e pive atje ku lëngu nga llumishtet kullon.

Të pashë kur urinove duke u dridhur i tëri,
se ilaçi i prostatit të hante paratë e bukës.
Tu këput dora si ashkël dhe tu drodh zëri
kur urbanit i pagove tridhjet qindarkat e rrugës.

Të pashë kur guri që nxore nga tëmthi i mëlçisë
sa guri diamant njëqintenjëzet karat të kushtoi,
për të paguar bluzat e njollosura të mjekësisë,
që të fundosën në aq borxhe sa as vdekja s’i pranoi.

Dikur e ndjeje veten një yll që shpërndaje rreze 
dhe auditori të rrethonte si fluturat rrotull dritës.
Tani të duket sikur je bërë një vrimë e zezë,
nga e cila largohen ata që i tremben ndihmës...   

Veçse shteti ka për ty një detyrim madhor,
se ta pagoi badiava punën për tërë një jetë.
Dhe tani qindarkat i nxjerr me shumë zor, 
nga ato qindra miliarda që qarkullon në xhep.

Po të shtosh dhe miliardat e pasurisë kombëtare,
ku ti ke pjesën tënde të pronës së investuar,
del se me shumimin e të ardhurave shumëvjeçare,
edhe nga fitimet e përtej jetës, ti kotheren ke fituar...

Vullnet Mato

MAJMUNËT IMITUES

Ndonëse kostumin e leshtë që veshin,
ua dhuron natyra me komplet lëkure, 
majmunët si njerëzit, qajnë e qeshin 
dhe ruajnë vertikalitetin në ecje e ulje.

Burrat bredhin shtigjeve të komunitetit, 
gratë mbeten ngarkuar me fëmijët e pëqirit.
Marrosen për kolovitje e argëtime qejfi,
ngrenë zërin sa tronditet qetësia e pyllit.

Lakmojnë të grabitin zahirenë e tjetrit,
grinden për truallin e kasolles së dimrit. 
Kanë xhelozi e rrihen keqas për seksin,
majmuneshën e bukur e fiton i forti i bërrylit.

Megjithëse bashkëjetojnë dy nga dy,
dhe pjellin tufën e majmunëve legalisht,
po ashtu femrat e dredhin në dashuri
dhe zbulojnë për joshje “sekretin” nën bisht.

Ata bëjnë mjaft veprime e gjeste njerëzish,
por imititmin e kanë mbi qejfet dhe punët.	 
Nuk dihet e sigurt, njerëzit përqeshin, 
apo ne imitojmë në sjellje majmunët?... 

Vullnet Mato

DY ÇELËSAT

Mijëra dyer 
ka Tirana e madhe.
Mijëra çelësa 
kanë njerëzit ndër xhepa.
Sigurojnë pasurinë
dhe jetën familjare,
me një copë metal 
të gdhendur me krepa. 

Burrat, 
veç çelësit metalik të portës,
kanë dhe për gruan 
“çelësin” organik.  
Por çelësi kopil çel, 
jo vetëm gratë e botës,  
po edhe gjyqet 
që shpërbëjnë familjet 
çdo ditë...

Pashai që themeloi 
këtë qytet ahengu dhe fati,
tha me shqetësim rrezatues
lart nga një yll:  
-Vetëm po të lidhen zemrat 
si akrepat e sahatit,
mund të shpëtojë Tirana 
nga çelësi kopil...

----------


## sabit idrizi

Koleg i dashur,

Ke një poezi të mrekullueshme. Të dëshiroj shëndet dhe gjithë të mirat në jetë. 

Me shumë respekt e dashuri të përshëndet nga Mitrovica,

Sabit Idrizi

----------


## vullnet mato

Te falenderoj i dashur mik dashamires, Sabit Idrizi, per fjalet e ngrohta vleresuese. 
Me kete rast do te interesohem te lexoj krijimet e tua dhe do komunikojme si kolege qe inkurajojme krijimtarine e njeri-tjetrit. 
Gjithe te mirat per ty V.Mato

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]

Vullnet Mato

LETËR  NËNËS
	(Mbetur pa botuar për shkak të censurës 
qysh para 40 vjetësh)

Këtë letër për ty, 
e shtrenjta Nëna ime,
e mbështolla me zarfin e ngrohtë
të një psherëtime 
dhe po e nis nga thellësitë e pyjeve Lindorë, 
ku më dhanë të drejtën për të punuar,
pasi mbeta rrugëve të qytetit Jugor,
ku të kam lënë si ëndërr të paharruar.  

Po e nis gjethe pas gjethesh, 
erë pas erërash,
mjegull pas mjegullash,
rrugë pas rrugësh,
brigje pas brigjesh,
largësi pas largësish.
Po e nis të lagur me rrëketë e çiltra të lotëve,
të qullur me pikat e gjakut të zemrës brishtore,
të zbutur me bulëzat e djersitjes pa gjumë,
të njomur me sekrecionet e artikulimit 
të frazës kryesore:
"Oh, për ty më ka marrë malli shumë, shumë !"… 

Ta dërgoj bashkë me kujtimet e largëta,
tok me drithërimet e fëmijërisë,
tok me një gotë të mbushur me lot për ty, 
dhe me urrejtje për ata që më ndanë nga ty
e nga trualli ku së pari më dhe sisë. 
Po e nis për aty, 
te rëra e deteve, 
te gurët e zalleve, 
te lulet e pranverës, 
te buzëqeshjet e njerëzve,
te puthjet e vëllezërve,
te dhimbjet e të mjerëve.

E dashura nëna ime, 
ta dish mirë se nga malli për ty 
shumë herë kam vdekur, 
dhe kur kam kujtuar dashurinë tënde, 
shumë herë jam ringjallur përsëri…
Pres me padurim të kthehem, 
më ka marrë etja
për pak tinguj nga zëri yt, 
për pak dallgë nga Joni, 
për pak ujë nga Bistrica, 
për pak rërë nga Limjoni. 
Në valët e kripura të zhvishem,
në gjoksin tënd të ëmbël të kridhem.
Plagët e zemrës t'i shëroj, 
të gris një pëlhurë të zezë
që dekada me radhë 
na ndau nga njëri-tjetri me urrejtje
dhe t'ju përqafoj të gjithëve marrëzisht,
kështu siç jam i përmalluar për vdekje…


Vullnet Mato

Ç’MË THUA, Ç’MË THUA ?

O, sa shpejt më ikën dita tek ti!
Dielli më fluturon si zog pendëverdhë...
Mbeta, moj mike, me ty në dashuri,
si nën hijen e këndshme të fikut në verë.

Ke ulur për mua gjithë degët e tua 
sa lash nën hije krejt kohën time ...
Bëj të iki nga ëmbëlsia e pemës që dua,
por asnjëri nga gjymtyrët nuk më bindet.

Me thërresin shumë zëra diku tutje,
më thonë, eja, pra, eja se mbete prapa!...
Po ti më ke mbuluar me gjethe puthjesh
që nuk më lëshojnë pa ikur vapa.

Më lësho, se dielli u bë pendëblu, 
ndriçojnë tani vetëm kokrrat e tua... 
Të rri akoma pranë teje këtu?... 
Ç’më thua, moj pemë e dashur, ç’më thua?

Ç’më thotë fiku i çarë i buzëve të tua?...


Vullnet Mato

MOTRA JONË E NJË GJAKU	
(Kosovës së robëruar)

Kosovë, 
motra jonë e një barku,
pulsi ynë i një gjaku,
loti ynë i një syri,
malli ynë i një ylli.

Kosovë, 
kënga jonë e një teli,
lavdia jonë e një emri.
Shpirti ynë i një flake,
zjarri ynë i një vatre.

Kosovë,
flamuri ynë i një shtize 
shqiponja jonë e një gjysme,
zëri ynë i një fyti,
krisma jonë e një gishti,

Kosovë,
fjala jonë e një gjuhe,
buza jonë e një puthjeje,
syri ynë i një balli, 
veshi ynë i një lajmi. 

Kosovë,
konaku ngjitur me odë, 
dera mbyllur me lloz,
dritarja mbyllur me hekur,
brenda motra e përpjekur.

Mbahu motër 
te krismat në shekuj ! 

Tiranë 2001

Vullnet Mato

NUSET E GJYSHIT

Gjyshin e pata sevdalli të pushkës
dhe s’pati ai si ndokush dy gra.
Por tek humbiste larg mbi samar të mushkës,
me dy pushkë kishte shtënë sevda.

Shkoi i bleu tutje në Selanik
dy pushkët si nuse të stolisura me sërma,
dy nuse syzeza që të shtinin frikë,
njëra “Martinë” dhe tjetra “Dogra”

Në luftën e Lëkurësit, me syzezat e veta 
vrau gjashtë kapedanë të pushtuesve përbri. 
Dhe për ata sytë e zi të nuseve të shtrenjta
i ngritën këngën e trimit në Labëri.

Gjyshi vdiq në vitin nëntëqind e dyzet
dhe sytë nga oxhaku i mbetën dy ditë.
S’kuptohej, te mustaqet e ngrehura përpjetë,
apo te sytë e nuseve i mbante sytë.

Kur e panë syhapur njerëzit thanë:
“Kërkon diçka dhe asgjë s’kërkon !”
Njërën nga nuset me vete ia dhanë.
Syzeza tjetër polli krisma më vonë.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*O zot o zot!Kur skam lexuar nje poezi aq te dhemshme aq te prekshme qe te ben te qash jo vetem me lot por duke denesur sikur kjo" Leter Nenes "
Nderimet e mia i respektuari Z.Vullnet Mato!
*

----------


## vullnet mato

*Faleminderit bukuroshe SUEDA, une nuk e lexoj kurre ate poezi se me bien lotet vetevetiu. Madje kur bera promovimin e librit me poezi te zgjedhura kete vere ne Sarande, dhe e recitoi nje aktor i talentuar, lash nam duke fshire syte me shami para kamerave. Ajo ka brenda jeten time vajtimtare te asaj kohe. As ti mos e lexo perseri, se nuk dua te lotosh per jeten time.
Pershendetje te perzemerta, V.Mato *

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=vullnet mato;2896185][QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]


Vullnet Mato

*PSE QANTE GRUAJA 
PA SHKAK*

Ajo qante befas 
sikur të ishte fëmijë.
Qante herë pas here 
pa shkak të kuptuar. 
Kujtohej se me burrin 
bënte pak dashuri,
dhe lotët i binin çurg 
si rubinet i liruar. 

Një tjetër i tha: 
“Je tmerrësisht e bukur!” 
dhe ajo papritmas 
hapi krahët si zog.
Në mbrëmje i dha atij 
një të puthur, 
dhe trupin kur i shoqi 
bridhte me shokë. 

Pastaj gjatë javës 
ajo qeshte pa shkak. 
Qeshte herë pas here 
duke tradhtuar.

Pse qan e qesh 
gruaja pa shkak, 
vështirë e ka burri 
për ta kuptuar...

Vullnet Mato

*STOP MARSIAN !*

Zbrita nga ylli Mars e të njoha në qiell,  
kur ti erdhe nga ylli i mëngjesit Afërdita. 
Kurorën na e vuri kryepeshkopi Diell  
në dasmën me fishekzjarre vetëtimash.    

Krijuam nga reja kozmike e përbashkët 
tre satelitët tanë që na sillen përqark.  
Dhe disa planetëve të ngjizur padashur,
ua shuam frymën sapo pluskuan në bark.   

Me atë tërheqje magnetike që pata me ty,
do kishim mbushur qiellin plot me planete,
po të kishim edhe kozmosin deri në thellësi 
depo ushqimesh e lagje me apartamente.  

Por me shkumësin e bardhë të një komete, 
llogarita në dërrasën hapësinore këtë interes:
Jeta, shumëzuar vërtitjen e dendur të planetëve,
baras me afrimin e frikshëm tek vrima e zezë.

Atëherë ti the: stop Marsian, boll me kaq!
S’jemi si në boshllëkun e Bigbengut të parë!
Përse duhet ta bëjnë qiellin tonë helaq, 
me planetë të tepërt pa planifikim planetar?!... 

Vullnet Mato

*KISHA TE BUZËT NJË GJINKALLLË* 

Kur shtatë vjeçët e parë sapo i lashë,  
më solli babai një harmonikë goje.
Ma dha dhuratën e ardhur nga jashtë
e më porositi, po e humbe, harroje!

O, ç’mrekulli dukej në sytë e mi,
ajo lodër muzikore tepër e rrallë, 
shpërndante tinguj me aq ëmbëlsi,  
sikur kisha te buzët një gjinkallë.

Çunat e lagjes më rrethonin në heshtje,
me sytë e tyre ziliqar të ndezur.
Të gjithë më pyesnin me kureshtje: 
Ku e gjete, vëllajo, ku e ke vjedhur?...

As gjetur e kam, as vjedhur, u thoja,
se tjetër si kjo nuk gjendet gjëkundi. 
E ruaj si sytë, s’e lëshoj nga goja,
se mos ma vjedhin, se mos më humbi ! 

Natën e mbaja të flinim së bashku
dhe shpesh prej saj më dilte gjumi.
Dorën nën jastëk e çoja padashur, 
qënka këtu,thosha, lum unë i lumi !

Por teksa i fryja i dehur nga gëzimi,
me sytë në qiell ku më ndiqnin zogjtë,
rrëshqita te një kanal me ujë mulliri,
gjinkalla fluturoi,si e trembur  me shkop...

Kërkova harmonikën nga rrjedha te lumi, 
por ishte zhdukur sikur shkoi në det. 
Më humbi, o i mjeri unë, më humbi !
Dhe truri më fluturoi qiellit përpjetë…

E qava të dashurën e buzëve gjinkallë, 
aq sa më duket sikur e qaj dhe sot,
kur te buzët kam humbur dhëmb’ e dhëmballë,
dhe humbjen e atij gëzimi s’e harroj dot. 

Vullnet Mato

*MUNGESA JOTE*

Të kam njëzetekatër orë 
në dhoma e në shtrat të shtrirë.
Profili dhe imazhi yt 
më fle e më zgjohet brenda trurit. 
Hera-herës më ngjan vetja 
si bërthama e frutit të arrirë
dhe ti më ke mbështjellë 
me ëmbëlsinë e tulit.

Herë të tjera më duket 
sikur më ke burgosur lirinë
për të shijuar fruta të tjera 
të ëmbla të kësaj bote.
Por shpejt ndjej se shpirti 
më ka humbur qetësinë,
kur zgjatet koha trishtuese 
që sjell mungesa jote...

Ti ike te njerëzit e fisit 
në largësinë tre-katër male.
Dhe kur erdhi nata monotone
me shurdhimin e vetmisë,
shtëpia u mbush gjithandej 
me mungesën tënde të madhe,  
sikur shirat përmbytën dhomat 
me ujërat e fshehtësisë.

Pyeta veten si mund të vinte dita 
pa meloditë e zërin tënd?
Nata ime e gjatë si mund të kalonte vetëm?
A do të vinte prapë marsi 
me gjethet dhe zogjtë në shtegtim? 
A do të binte sërish nëpër dhoma 
ylberi yt që ngjyros jetën ?

Kjo zemra ime 
ka filluar të ruaj në kujtesën ritmike, 
faktin se pa ritmin e frymëmarrjes tënde të afërt,
mund të mbetet pa gjak 
dhe me venat krejt anemike.
Ndaj të lutem 
mos më lër vetëm as ditën as natën

Vullnet Mato

*VJESHTA E SIVJETME*

Vjeshta e sivjetme me gjinj portokalli, 
dhe me buzët e fiqta të çara nga etja, 
më prishi mendjen, aq sa nga halli, 
filloi të më duket i marrosur vetja.

Më ndjell nëpër hije, më huton me joshje,
më mbështjell me vile rrushi në vreshta,
më deh me mushtin e verës majhoshe, 
më puth me afshe të zjarrta nën dega. 

Ndërron njërin pas tjetrit fustanet me ngjyra,
më flakëron sytë me gjethishte të kuqërreme,
më eksiton, më nxeh, më zhvesh në të linjta,  
më drogon me lëngje mes kofshëve të pemëve. 

Asnjë bukuri gruaje nuk më ka grishur,
sa kjo vjeshtë e ndezur nga vapa afrikane.
Thonë se si unë dhe të tjerë mendjeprishur,
ka bërë për në çmendinë kjo vjeshtë jarane...

----------


## pranvera bica

> Zonja PRANVERA BICA !
> Ndjehem tejet i nderuar qe kam pasur nje nxenese te mencur dhe dashamirese si ju, e cila shpreh mirenjohjen e saj per mua me fjale kaq te ngrohta dhe kaq te perzemerta. Ky vleresim me shton entuziazmin dhe frymezimin per krijime te tjera qe mund te kenaqin shijen tuaj te formuar qysh ne bangat e asaj shkolle, ku ju nuk me keni harruar edhe pas kaq vitesh. Me kete rast pershendes te gjithe familjen tuaj dhe ju dergoj nje perqafim prinderor po aq te ngrohte.
> Me shume respekt, Vullnet Mato. Gjej faqen time ne internet: http://krijimtariaime.webnode.com


Faleminderit per vleresimin profesor i dashur!Akoma e sot vizatoj bukur prej jush sigurisht!Me vjen shume keq qe nuk mund te disponoj ate pikture te bukur qe me keni bere,ate portret qe vetem nje talent si ju mund ta realizonte aq bukur...mbeti varur ne Babje,tek ai repart ushtarak ku dora juaj e personifikuar ne portretin tim do te mbetej e paharruar per te gjithe!
Bukur shkruani per poetet e paharruar te asaj zone qe regjimi i poshter u mori jeten ne lulen e saj...regjim qe edhe natyren apo barkun e nenes e persekutonte vetem se qendiste bukur nje fytyre te pafajshme...dijeni profesor se "POETET" RROJNE EDHE PAS VDEKJES!...Respekte!

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=vullnet mato;2897110][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2896185][QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]

Vullnet Mato

*KËNGËTARJA FATKEQE*
	 				                     Tregim			
	Pamjet e madhërishme të shuarjes ditore të yllit tonë jetëdhënës, që vdes e  ringjallet herë pas here për të na dhuruar jetën, më kanë tunduar t'i sodis sa herë ndodhem në brigjet detare. Lindja e diellit ka një bukuri ngazëlluese, po nuk di pse mua më pëlqen sidomos solemniteti i perëndimit. Ndoshta ngaqë melankolia e diapazonit fantastik të ngjyrave të tij të kuqërremta, gjatë zbritjes në horizontin e kaltërt, i sfidon të gjithë piktorët...
	Në verën e nxehtë të vitit dymijë e katër po endesha përgjatë shëtitores buzë detit të Vlorës. Ishte pikërisht çasti kur lëmshi i kuq i diellit po fundosej në peizazhin e përflakur pranë Sazanit. Me të hequr sytë nga deti për t'i kthyer nga toka e mbuluar prej muzgut, më tërhoqi vëmendjen një afishe. Lajmërohej për një konkurs të zërave të rinj që zhvillohej atë mbrëmje. Mendova se duke shkuar aty, u gjet edhe mënyra për t'i shtyrë orët para gjumit. 
	Krejt i vetëm, zura vend në rreshtat e parë të sallës së koncerteve, në pozicionin përballë jurisë. Nga të gjitha sa pashë e dëgjova, më bëri përshtypje njëri nga anëtarët specialistë të muzikës. Ai ishte një burrë që e çmova te mosha afër të pesëdhjetave. Ndryshe nga të tjerët, tabelat e tij vlerësues për këngëtarët e rinj luhateshin vetëm te shifrat e larta tetë deri në dhjetë. Madje edhe kur të tjerët jepnin një ose dy pikë. Kureshtja ime zevzeke për të mësuar diçka të re, ngacmohet pikërisht nga disa cingërima të tilla të veprimeve ekstreme njerëzore, ndaj dhe kërkova të njihem me të. Gjëja më e lehtë që mund të bëhet te ne, është të njihesh me njerëzit. Kjo s'kushton asgjë, përveç një pyetjeje të thjeshtë. Lamë takim pas një ore te veranda e një lokali të ndriçuar pranë Ujit të ftohtë. Morëm nga një birrë vlonjate "Norga" dhe gotat tona shkumbëzuan mbi shkumbëzimin zhauritës të dallgëve. Sakaq miku im muzikant filloi të më shpjegojë edhe shkakun tronditës pse ishte aq bujar me këngëtarët e rinj.                         
	Kur mbarova konservatorin për dirigjim dhe më emëruan në atë qytet të largët e të veçuar nga rrugët kryesore, desha të mos paraqitem fare në punë. Por prindërit e mi dhe sidomos babai, më qortuan ashpër që nuk po i përgjigjesha thirrjes për të shkuar atje ku kishte nevojë atdheu. Kundërshtimi im mund t'i kushtonte atij, si kuadër i vjetër, pasoja politike në biografi. Isha emëruar pergjegjës i sektorit të muzikës në shtëpinë e kulturës të Gramshit. Shkova krejt zemërthyer në atë vend të izoluar, ku ardhja e autobuzit të ditës nga Elbasani pritej me aq kureshtje, sa pothuaj i tërë qyteti, dilte në rrugë e nëpër dritare. U mërzita pa masë dhe me mjaft vështirësi u përshtata me jetën prej gjysmë robinsoni që bëja aty. U qetësova disi, vetëm pasi njoha mësuesen e muzikës, me të cilën krijova familje pas një viti.              
	Fill pas pushimeve verore në Vlorën time, po kthehesha tani bashkë me gruan për të vijuar punën. Aty nga ora dhjetë paradite arritëm me autobuz në stacionin e trenit të Rogozhinës. Premë biletat për në Elbasan dhe po prisnim trenin e vonuar prej dyzet minutash. Një grua e re, me një foshnjë disa muajshe në dorë, e ulur në njërin nga stolat e rëndë, më përshëndeti dhe lëshoi vend për mua dhe gruan time. Tha se banonte në Gramsh dhe më njihte nga koncertet në shtëpinë e kulturës. Bebja e saj si top sheqeri, e bukur dhe e shëndetshme, zgjati duart drejt meje. E mora në dorë, e putha në faqet e njoma dhe ajo qeshte aq gëzueshëm, sa më bëri për vete brënda pak minutave.
	- Si e quajnë? -pyeta të ëmën pas pak.
	-Aneta, po Neta i thërresim, - u gjegj ajo duke i buzëqeshur gruas sime, me të cilën kishte filluar një bisedë të kotë, për një ndodhi të rëndomtë provinciale.
	Vijova ta përkëdhel vajzën vogëlushe, të loz me të e ta puth disa herë, aq sa ime shoqe u detyrua t'i thotë së ëmës:
	-Beni vdes për kalamajtë e vegjël...
	Dhe ja, koha me punë më kaloi si fluturimi i një shpendi me krahë të padukshëm. Kërkova disa herë transferimin nga ministria por nuk ma dhanë, për shkak se nuk pranonte rrethi pa u dërguar zëvendësuesi. Unë kisha qenë kali që u kap për të shirë në atë lëmë. Të tjerët nuk pranonin. Nga ky shkak kisha filluar të mos i numëroja më vitet e punës në Gramsh. Aq sa shumë prej të ardhurve më pas më dinin gramshak. Ndërkohë, isha bërë me dy fëmijë, djem.
	Një ditë, kur isha duke punuar në piano, në derën e hapur trokiti papritmas një vajzë simpatike.   
	-Profesor Beni, a mund të hyj pak? -pyeti ajo me druajtje, duke xixëlluar sytë e zinj nën vetullat bishtngritura si dy bishta dallëndysheje.
	-Urdhëro! -i thashë duke hequr gishtat nga tastiera e "Parrotit" të vjetër dhe e kundrova vajzën e panjohur me kureshtje. 
	Ajo nënqeshi lehtë dhe u skuq nga druajtja. Kishte një pamje aq të hijshme dhe një freski vajzërore, sa të merrte mendtë. Topolake me këmbët dhe llërët e bardha, gati transparente. 
	-Fol! -i thashë, -Mos ki turp! 
	U përtyp një çast. Dhe pasi dëgjoi kukurisjet e dy shoqeve që e prisnin në korridor, mori guxim:
	-Më quajnë Neta... Mamaja më ka thënë, se kur kam qenë e vogël më ke mbajtur në duar... Dua të provoj zërin për në konkursin e festivalit në radiotelevizion...
	E vështrova i pataksur e me sy të zgurdulluar. Ishte një habi tepër e këndshme për mua. Kishin kaluar shumë vite dhe as më kishte shkuar ndërmend, se ajo vogëlushja e dikurshme me emrin Neta, ishte bërë tani një bukuroshe gjimnaziste. Ajo çka po shihja, ishte dëshmia më e qartë e ikjes përpjetë të moshës sime në këtë qytet, i cili, ndryshe nga njerëzit, mezi rritej.
	-Patjetër, meqë të kam mbajtur në duar dikur, tani ke për të patur nga unë të gjitha privilegjet. Dhe vetëm talentin duhet ta keshë tëndin. -ia ktheva buzagaz.
	Ajo qeshi me zë dhe unë i thashë:
	-Thirri edhe shoqet, të të dëgjojnë!       
	Neta zgjati kokën te dera dhe ua bëri me dorë. Ato hynë brënda, përshëndetën dhe mbetën të heshtura. Ishin moshatare me të, por jo me pamjen e saj të papërsëritshme. 
	Bëra disa variacione mbi tastjerë për të çmpirë gishtat dhe e pyeta:
	-Më thuaj ndonjërën nga këngët që di më mirë!
	Ajo përmendi nja dy-tri këngë të njohura të muzikës së lehtë dhe unë zgjodha njërën. Kapa disa akorde për të parë deri ku arrinte tonaliteti i saj dhe u intonuam shpejt. Neta filloi të këndonte me emocione të dukshme. I thashë të mbushej me frymë, të qetësohej dhe filluam sërish. Në pak masa muzikore kuptova, se ajo kishte një zë të ngrohtë me ngjyrime interesante. Ndonëse nuk ngjitej në tonalitete tepër të larta, këndonte pastër dhe e lakonte zërin bukur në të mesmet dhe të ulëtat. Lartësitë mund të arriheshin me punë. Kuptohej qartë, kishte nevojë për prova të përsëritura, që të fitonte teknikën e të kënduarit. Dhe gjëja për të cilën nuk kishte fare nevojë, ishte dëshira e madhe për t'u bërë këngëtare.
	Provuam edhe dy këngë të tjera dhe ramë dakord, që pasi t'u merrte leje prindërve, të vinte çdo pasdite për të ushtruar zërin. Pas shpresave optimiste që i dhashë, ajo iku si dallëndyshe krahëlehtë bashkë me shoqet e gëzuara. 
	Mendova se Neta nuk ishte ndonjë talent i spikatur, që të tërhiqte vëmendjen e publikut. Por mund të renditej në nivelin e përgjithshëm të masës së këngëtarëve të njohur, po të punonte shumë e me atë ngulm që shpalosi sot për të fituar konkursin. Nga ana tjetër, kërkesën për figurën fizike si këngëtare, e përmbushte plotësisht.	Punuam pothuaj çdo pasdite për një muaj të tërë. Neta përparonte nga dita në ditë. Mësëfundi u binda, se tashmë ajo ishte e gatshme të çohej në redaksinë e muzikës në Radio Tirana. Tani edhe dita e përzgjedhjes së këngëtarëve për në konkursin përfundimtar ishte fare afër. Prindërit e saj, mamaja shtëpiake dhe babai punëtor në ndërtim, m'u lutën me besimin e plotë te një prind dyzetvjeçar siç isha unë, ta shoqëroja vajzën e tyre në përpjekjen e parë për të çarë në jetë. Ndërkohë kisha biseduar në telefon me redaksinë e muzikës dhe kisha regjistruar emrin e saj. Morëm leje në drejtorinë e shkollës së mesme dhe në datën nëntë tetor, të dy me Netën, u nisëm për në Tiranë. Zumë dy dhoma teke të veçanta te hoteli "Internacional" për t'u paraqitur të nesërmen në mëngjes në orën tetë para komisionit  përzgjedhës.  
	Darkuam në restorantin poshtë hotelit dhe aty nga ora nëntë e mbrëmjes morëm çelësat te sporteli. Dhomat teke ishin të vogla, me mobilim të thjeshtë e të vjetëruar. E porosita vajzën të mbyllte derën me kujdes dhe çelësin ta linte brënda bravës, për të qënë më e sigurt. E ndjeja veten disi të lodhur nga udhëtimi prej katër orësh me tren dhe rashë të fle shpejt. Por krejt papritmas, rreth orës një pas mesnate, dëgjova një trokitje të lehtë te dera. Prita sa të kthjellohesha mirë, dhe pas trokitjes së dytë u çova e hapa. Ishte Neta, me këmishën e hollë të natës. Hyri menjëherë brënda derës sime dhe më një zë të frikësuar tha rrëmbyeshëm:
	-Sportelisti futi një çelës në derë dhe u mundua ta hapte...Unë u ngrita dhe mbajta me dorë çelësin nga brënda që të mos binte përtokë...U tremba shumë...
	U habita pa masë nga kjo ngjarje e beftë dhe vura re, se ajo ndjehej vërtetë e friksuar.
	-Nga e more vesh se ishte sportelisti? -i thashë aty për aty.
	-Kur nuk e hapi dot, dëgjova hapat e tij nëpër korridor dhe e pashë nga ballkoni që shkoi te dhoma e sportelit...
	U mendova një grimë të gjej një zgjidhje, si duhej të veproja në këtë ngjarje të papritur. E lashë Netën në dhomën time dhe me hapa të lehtë shkova deri afër sportelit për të konstatuar diçka. Sportelisti i mbrëmjes ishte ndërruar dhe ky i natës po dremiste i mbështetur mbi divanin e sportelit. U tërhoqa mbrapsht me kujdes dhe shkova sërish në dhomë. Neta ishte ulur në cepin e shtratit tim dhe kishte mbuluar supet e rrumbullt me duar.
	-Duhet të shkosh të fleshë! -i thashë. -Unë do të qëndroj zgjuar për të dëgjuar çdo lëvizje në korridor
	-Jo, jo, kam frikë ! -tha ajo pa pritur të mbaroj frazën time.
	-Të siguroj që s'ka për të ndodhur asgjë, asgjë, - përsërita me besimin e plotë, se do të sakrifikoja gjumin e mëtejshëm, që ajo të flinte e qetë.
	-Të lutem, profesor Beni, më ler të qëndroj këtu, pranë teje...
	Hej, ç'më gjeti belaja me këtë zogëz frikacake, mendova.
	-Mirë, atëherë, ti bjer fli në shtratin tim dhe unë po shkoj në dhomën tënde...
	-Jo, jo, në asnjë mënyrë, -klithi ajo me një pëshpërimë në formë spazme. -Po më le vetëm, unë sonte do vdes nga frika...    
	E kundrova me vërejtje. Me supet zhveshur dhe kofshët e bardha krejt zbuluar nga këmisha e shkurtër që mbahej me dy fije të holla, ajo dukej si një frut i ëmbël shijeshumë i varur në degë, para së cilës do t'i lëshonte goja lëng edhe vet Krishtit. Por unë ato çaste, duke ndjerë përgjegjësinë që kisha marrë përsipër, nuk mendoja fare për ndjesi të kësaj natyre.
	-Nuk bën të qëndrosh këtu, -i thashë me ton të qetë. 
	-Pse, kërkon me çdo mënyrë të më heqësh qafe? - tha ajo papritmas, me një nga ato nënqeshjet e lehta provokuese, që dinë t'i sajojnë vetëm femrat. -Ne kemi ndenjur pranë aq kohë në prova, dhe s'të ka gjetur gjë...Pse të mos rrimë edhe sonte...
	Nënqesha lehtë me arsyetimin e saj naiv.
	-Këtu ndryshon puna, -i pëshpërita me zë të lehtë, që biseda e nisur të mos depërtonte jashtë derës. -Dhoma e gjumit nuk është dhoma e pianos. Veç kësaj, unë jam burrë i martuar me dy fëmijë dhe ti një vajzë e re. Asnjërit nuk i intereson të bëhet objekt i fjalëve të kota që mund të lindin pas kësaj nate.
	Ajo heshti një grimë. 
	-Po asnjëri nga ne nuk merret me ato fjalë që thua, se nuk jemi kalamaj. Aq më tepër, kur unë dua vet të qëndroj sonte me ty...	  
	-Pse do të qëndrosh sonte me mua? - e pyeta enkas për të saktësuar qëllimin e vërtetë të saj. 
	-Ti, më ke mbajtur në duar, qëkur isha gjashtëmuajshe, pse s'do të më mbash edhe tani që jam rritur e mendoj gjithmonë për ty. Kaq e rëndë jam bërë tani për duart e tua?
	Shqeva sytë mbi të, krejt i habitur me guximin e kësaj vajze të re, për të shprehur më çiltërsi të tillë fjalë të kësaj natyre.
	-Pikërisht, se të kam mbajtur në duar gjashtëmuajshe, nuk mund të të mbaj tani, që je bërë gjashtëmbëdhjetë vjeç. Sepse rëndesën tënde do të më duhet më pas ta mbaj edhe në ndërgjegje. -i thashë gjithnjë qetësisht.    
	-Të dua shumë, profesor Beni, vetëm zoti e di sa të dua unë ty... -foli tashmë fare shkoqur, duke iu dridhur zëri nga emocionet. 
	Kisha mbetur krejt i befasuar me vendosmërinë e saj për të shpalosur ndjenjat kaq hapur. Gjatë kohës që bënim prova, ajo paskishte rënë në dashuri dhe unë, duke qenë i pavëmendshëm, isha treguar krejt mospërfillës. E përmblodha veten në çast.
	-E shikon si më quan? Unë jam profesor për ty, jo dashnor... -i thashë me durim. 
	Psherëtiu lehtë dhe më shigjetoi drejt në sy.
	-Për mua je profesor dhe i dashur, si nuk mund të jetë askush tjetër...
	Veçimi prej të tjerëve, më dha shkas të interesohem atë çast për intimitetet e saj: 
	-Ke shkuar me ndonjë djalë?
	-Jo. -tha prerë. -Jam siç më ka bërë mamaja... Si atëherë kur më more në duar...
	-E pse tani më thërret mua, dyfishin tënd, ta bëj atë gjynah?
	Kapërdiu pështymën dhe pastroi fytin lehtë.
	-Sepse po të mos jesh ti, i miri për mua, do të jetë një çunak llafazan i keq, që do t'u lavdërohet shokëve: "Shtiva Netën në dorë!" siç ka ndodhur me shoqet e mia. Unë edhe nuk dua të mbetem pas shoqeve për ato që më kërkon mosha, po edhe dua që dashurinë time të parë të ta dhuroj vetëm ty, që e meriton plotësisht shpirtin tim
	Më mahniti, më la pa mend logjika e saj lakuriqe.
	-Tani të tërheq tek unë bukuria e artit muzikor me të cilin merrem, po më vonë do të më mallkosh...
	-Kurrë ! Mua më tërheq shpirti dhe zemra jote...  
	Mendova vetëtimthi se nëna dhe babai i saj, gruaja dhe fëmijtë e mi flinin të qetë këtë mesnatë dialogu pëshpëritës në dhomën e këtij hoteli të largët. Flinin me besimin e palëkudur tek unë, dyzetvjeçari. Ndërkohë, kjo nimfë e bukur, më pak se gjysma e moshës sime, kjo adoleshente marramendëse, që të tundonte aq sa të mpinte trurin me feminitetin e zhveshur dhe logjikën e saj rinore, ngulmonte të kërkonte nga unë pabesinë Mirëpo tashmë u kuptua qartë, se puna e sportelistit kishte qenë vetëm sajesa e saj. Dhe kjo më zemëroi shumë. U çova nga karrigia ku kisha qëndruar dhe i thashë me ton të prerë:
	-Vajzë e mirë, largoi nga koka ato mendime absurde dhe bjer e fli këtu, se unë po dal të marr pak ajër te dritarja e korridorit derisa të gdhihet. Në të kundërt, nesër në mëngjes e lëmë radion dhe nisemi drejt Gramshit...  
	Ajo më hodhi atë çast një vështrim keqardhës të atillë, që tregonte fare qartë, se ishte vrarë mjaft rëndë shpirtërisht. Pastaj uli kryet dhe filloi të përlotej. 
	Unë dola jashtë dhe prita lindjen e diellit.
	Të nesërmen krejt serioz me njëri-tjetrin shkuam në radio. Ajo këndoi dy këngë para komisionit përzgjedhës dhe fitoi të drejtën për të hyrë në konkurs. Gjatë kthimit me tren qëndruam në stolat përballë dhe unë i vërtita bisedat rreth konkursit përfundimtar që do të bëhej më njëzet tetor. Por në të vërtetë, bluaja në tru ndëshkimin për sjelljen e mbrëmshme të saj. Gjë që më bëri të mendoj se nuk mund të vazhdoja më tej të merresha me shoqërimin e  kësaj vajze hoteleve dhe sallave të tjera. Isha mësues për të dhe krahas punës që kisha bërë, duhej edhe të përdorja metodat e mia strikte, për ta bërë të mendonte, se kësaj here ajo do të humbiste për fajin e saj.
	I palëkundur në vendimin tim, pas pak ditësh e lajmërova Netën, se gjoja komisioni përzgjedhës e kishte shkurtuar listën e konkursit përfundimtar, për shkak të fituesve të shumtë. Pas kësaj, dikush nga shoqet e veta më tha, se ëndrra e saj e përmbysur papritmas, e kishte bërë të qante disa ditë me radhë. Nuk më erdhi keq aspak, sepse një reagim të tillë e kisha paramenduar, qëkur vendosa të mos e çoj në konkurimin përfundimtar
	Më pas ndodhën ndryshime të rëndësishme në jetën e vendit. Unë shkova të punoj në qytetin tim të lindjes dhe Neta mbaroi të mesmen. Më tej mora vesh, se një djalë mashtrues i kishte premtuar martese dhe e kishte shpënë të shfrytëzohej poshtërsisht te semaforët e Italisë. Ky lajm krejt i papritur për mua, më tronditi e më hidhëroi aq shumë, sa u pendova thellësisht për dënimin tepër të rëndë që i kisha dhënë asaj vajze këngëtare me ndjesi të spikatura. Mund të kishte çarë në jetë nëpërmjet rrugës së këngës, për të shpëtuar nga ajo gremisje mynxyrore që kishte pësuar. Dhe që nga ai çast, ndjeva me dhimbje, se pesha e gjashtëmbëdhjetë viteve të atëhershëm të saj, nga e cila u mundova të shpëtoj, do të vazhdonte të rëndonte mbi ndërgjegjen time për gjithë jetën...
	Birra " Norga" më ngeci në fyt. Vura re se edhe sytë e Benit ishin lëngëzuar. Ndoshta nga tronditja që më shkaktoi rrëfimi i tij, befas atë çast mu krijua një përfytyrim i çuditshëm. Shkumbëzimet e bardha të dallgëve të fuqishme, që era e fortë i sillte nga përtej detit dhe i pëplaste pas shkëmbinjve, mu dukën si fustane nusërie të shkyer nga Otrantoja. E cila, pasi merrte vajzat tona fatkeqe, kthente mbrapsht veshjet e dasmave të tyre të mohuara.

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=vullnet mato;2898066][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2897110][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2896185][QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]



Vullnet Mato

*JAM GJAKU I NËNËS ZEZAKE*

Së fundmi u vërtetua 
katërcipërisht në shkencë,
ne njerëzit jemi pjella e nënës së zezë;
Bij gjenetik 
të një Eve afrikane,
përhapur nga shekujt 
në botën e madhe.

Njëqind e pesëdhjetë mijë vjet më parë,
nëna jonë 
me dyqind e pesëdhjetë udhëtarë
doli në Jemen 
pasi la shkretëtirat,
për të gjuajtur mish nga egërsirat.

Kush nuk beson faktin e rrallë
dhe shkencën moderne quan përrallë,
nënën hipokondrike, 
Evën e vërtetë
e gjen te gjaku, 
në genin e vet.

Kemi të gjithë 
gjakun njëlloj ndër deje 
dhe bëjmë përçmime race e feje. 
Jemi një familje 
çngjyrosur nga klima
Përhapur në Paris, 
Tokio, Çikago, Lima

Unë kam një vëlla afrikan, 
tjetrin eskimez,
motrën boliviane 
kushëririn kinez.
Gjuajnë foka, vjelin banane, 
korrin oriz...
prodhimet i hamë bashkë 
si vëllezër të shtëpisë.

Tani nuk vras dot 
për grindje e hasmëri
asnjë person nga njerëzit e mi,
se m’i ka bërë nëna, 
zezakja e parë
dhe ky glob 
nuk paska njerëz për të vrarë!... 

Vullnet Mato

*FLUTURIMI ME KALË TË BARDHË* 

Krejt papritur babai, 
trimosh i gjumit,
fluturoi me kalë të bardhë  
përmbi Greqi.
Në shpjegime ëndrrash, 
sqaroi absurdin,
kur truri kuturu 
lundron në fantazi.

Por kali u bë kazmë 
dhe shala lopatë, 
për të rrënuar 
të nesërmen e fëmijëve të tij.
Xhipsi i policisë 
hungëroi në mesnatë.
Dhe babai bëri oh! 
nga byzylykët e zinj. 

Ne vocërrakëve 
na rridhnin lotët në gojë. 
Nëna dridhej te porta me lemeri.  
Operativi ktheu sytë 
të na qetësojë:
“Mos qani, po pështyni, 
këtë armik të zi !”

Kali hingëlliu 
nëpër kohërat e gënjeshtrës,  
sa dhe qimet e bardha 
ia bënë gjilpëra, 
për të qepur trillimet
në dosjet e urrejtjes, 
për bijtë 
e kuçedrës që shteroi krojet të tëra... 

Vullnet Mato

*MU SHFAQ ZOTI 
NË ËNDËRR MESNATE*

Mu shfaq Zoti 
në ëndërr mesnate,
përmes lëmsheve planetarë 
duke notuar.
Kish pamje njerëzore, 
me përmasa gjigante.
Megjithatë guxova ta  pyes: 
Si mund të jem për ty 
njeriu i merituar ?

Ai  më pikasi me sy diellor 
e më tha: 
Të jesh njeri 
si vetë përsosmëria e natyrës tokësore,
duhet tu ngjasosh 
majave të mëdha
që vështrojnë larg 
me lartësitë e tyre qiellore;

Të jesh njeriu i që i duhet
më shumë tokës,   
duhet t’i bësh realitet 
të gjitha shpresat
dhe ta bashkosh veten, 
me të gjithë ata, 
që i kanë varur shpresat e madha te djersa; 

Të ndjesh turp 
edhe për dështimin që s’varet nga ty,
dhe të krenohesh si për vete 
nga suksesi i të tjerëve.
Mandej duke vënë gurin tënd
te muri i përparimit të ri,
të ndjesh se ndihmon 
për të ngritur të nesërmen;

Të përpiqesh 
në emër të rikrijimit model të botës, 
duke fituar intelekt dijetari 
dhe fisnikëri malësori.
Të zbresësh 
te thjeshtësia e njeriut që rëmih tokën,
për të parë bukurinë bujare  
të atij njerëzori.

Ai tha gjithashtu, 
se të jesh njeri me saktësi,
duhet të përbuzësh vdekjen 
duke sakrifikuar.
Të ruash imazhin e mirë 
si të vetmen krenari,
dhe të përcjellësh në breza 
dinjitet të trashëguar.

Dhe në fund 
Zoti më cilësoi njeri të nivelit gjysmak,
në mes të majmunit 
dhe homosapiensit të përsosur.
Por mos humb kurajën, tha, 
vazhdo udhëtimin e gjatë,    
se te fundi i kolonës 
ke të tjerë afër kafshës së pangopur…

Vullnet Mato

*PUTHJA DHE GRUSHTI*

Puthjet janë pa fund 
për vajzat dhe gratë.  
Puthjet më të ëmbla, 
për më të ëmblat e shpirtit.
Puthje për krijimin 
më të bukur e delikat,  
që ka konstruktuar 
Arkitekti i njerëzimit.

Por, kënaqësitë që sjellin 
këto krijesa të shtrenjta 
dhe gëzimet kulmore 
mbi çdo ndjesi tjetër,
ndodh i shpërblejmë 
me grushte e shkelma, 
nga dhuna e trashëguar
prej njerëzve të egër. 

Dorën e mashkullit 
s’e bëri akulli apo guri,
po zemra e nënës 
e stisi më të fortë, 
që fuqinë muskulore 
të krahut të burrit,
ta ketë mbrojtje të sigurt, 
dhe mbështetje të plotë.

Kjo dorë e punëve 
të mëdha e të mira,
nuk lind të rrëzojë 
vetë nënën përtokë;
Por t’i sjellë asaj, 
në acarin me dimra,
pranverën ledhatare 
dhe verën e ngrohtë...

Këto krijesa drite
me trupin si qelq,
ndodh të rrëshqasin, 
në pjerrësi instinkti.
Grushti i thyen krejt, 
por fajin nuk e ndreq,
vetëm puthja ua drejton 
zemrën dhe shpirtin...

*PAJTIM ÇAUSHI*
Shkrimtar, mësues i letërsisë 
në shkollën e mesme Sarandë.

*POETI VULLNET MATO GDHEND VARGJE NË GUR*

Poeti Vullnet Mato, me vëllimin e tij përmbledhës “Poezi të zgjedhura” paraqitet para lexuesve dhe ekspertëve të kësaj fushe me një portret poetik të lakmuar. Ai bën pjesë në elitën artistike të vëndit që i gdhend vargjet në gurë, duke lënë pas sinjale e shenja të pashlyeshme. 
Në këtë aspekt është simbolik dhe i veçantë veprimi i të rinjve lexues të vendorigjinës së poetit, Fterrës të cilët skalitën në faqen e malit e mrin e tij, duke u bërë kështu të vetmit në vend e ndoshta nga të rrallët në botë që në gur nuk gdhendin emra diktatorësh, por emra poetësh.
Me dhjetra e qindra janë vlerësimet pozitive të bëra në shtyp e internet nga lexues dhe krijues nga cepa të ndryshëm të botës për poezinë e poetit Vullnet Mato. Më kanë bërë përshtypje disa nga cilësimet më pikante të cilat i qëmtova dhe i rendita më poshtë: 
“ Jam mrekulluar nga kjo poezi…një poezi e mrekullueshme… gjërat e trishta thuhen me një gaz të brendshëm që të bën të mendosh… ju rrëfeni me fjalën tuaj të artë… thesari yt poetik është i mbushur me diamante e xhevahire… urime për vargëzimin tuaj meditues e sugjerues… më emocionon poezia juaj… e tjera. 
Ai që e lexon me kujdes dhe dashamirësi vëllimin “Poezi të zgjedhura” bindet se vlerësimet janë reale dhe të sinqerta, ndërsa shton me bindje se Vullnet Mato është poet me kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, sepse shfaqet si mjeshtër i saj në tematikë, në figuracion, në metrikë, e në 
mesazhet që transmeton.
Poetin e shqetësojnë ato që ndodhin brenda vetes, rreth vetes e tej vetes, ato të shteteve e kontinenteve, ato të Tokës dhe të yjeve. Pra, gjerësia tematike e poezisë së tij është shumëformëshe, e pasur, e larmishme, vetiake dhe universale. Si në një kredo të vërtetë atdhetarie e krenarie ai i drejtohet popullit të tij: “Populli im është si malet që nuk sheshohen kurrë!” Mandej shton tiparet e bashkeatdhetarëve heroikë e autoktonë duke përdorur fjalë të mirëfillta kompozita: ” milionadallgësh – zakonebukur – shkëmbngulur.”
Poezia e Vullnet Matos flet për fëmijën e yjet, për lulen e plugun, për lumin e kirurgun, për Krishtin e Muhametin, për mollën e pulëbardhat, për pafundësinë dhe zhgënjimet e kështu me radhë deri në pafundësi detajesh.
Unë do të doja të theksoja se tek vellimi poetik: “Poezi të zgjedhura” spikat dukshëm simbolika e tri “F”- ve, të cilat me çiltërsi, por dhe me nëntekst, japin të gjallë e të plotë FËMIJËRINË, FEMRËN, FTERRËN.
Për fëmijërinë shprehet malli pakufi i poetit si i çdo qenie njerëzore, për atë stad të jetës si dhe dëshira utopike për rikthimin e ëndërruar të saj: “Atëherë dëshiroja të vetmen lumturi,/ të bëhesha i madh sa më shpejt./ Tani thërres me nostalgji:/ Eja dhe një herë o fëmijëri e shtrenjtë !” 
Kujtimet për shtëpinë e prindërve janë të gjalla e nostalgjike. Ato shprehen me detaje mbreslënëse tek vetëdija dhe nënvetëdija e poetit: shkallët e vjetra, fiku si gjysh, ulliri me rrudha të hirta, nëna e babai që s’janë më, vëllezërit me nuset e fëmijët si drita etj. E ndërtuar në formën e enumeracionit poetik, poezia të mbetet në kujtesë se të zakonshmen, njerëzoren, të malluarën, ai e shpreh me art të goditur, me figura të qëmtuara mirë. Atë e ka përherë me vete, se s’mund të rrijë dot pa ata elemente me të cilët është mësuar qysh në fëmijëri: “pa thithur aromën e cfakës së çelur… pa zërin e mëllenjës… pa fikdetin e pjekur…pa dafinën erëmirë… “ 
Femra është brinja e dytë e trekëndëshit të simbolikës së “F”-ve. Ajo jepet shumëformëshe, por në të gjitha pamjet që shfaqet pozitiviteti i saj: herë si mike e motër, herë si e dashur e grua, herë si motër e shoqe. Femra jepet si jë qenie sublime e adhuruar, e lakmuar, e respektuar: “Dhe të shtatë ditët e javës /më kujtojnë ty që të dua…/ Pa ty jeta më kalon në akullnajën e ftohtë…/thonë se dashuria e parë rizgjohet/ ndaj ika me kujdes si nga nje vend iI minuar”
Sipas poetit Vullnet Mato, femra të transformon, të zbut, e të lumturon: “Unë isha Saturni i nënzeros së ftohtë/ Ardhja jote ishte afrimi i diellit rrezeshkrirës…
Autori përsërit, por shpe dhe më tej konceptin gjithëkohor të bukurisë femërore si objekt frymëzimi për artistët e të gjitha arteve, për poezinë e pikturën, për muzikën e skulpturën: “Beatriçja, Dea, Kleopatra apo Helena/ vunë në punë penat e daltat skalitëse/ të bukurisë mahnitëse…
Trekëndëshi simbolik mbyllet me ‘F”-në e tretë, atë të vendorigjinës së fisit, Fterrës, së dëshiruar e të adhuruar si një nënëmadhe, kompozitë e cila zë fill që në titull të poemës për këtë fshat. Poeti e personifikon këtë vendbanim në trajtën e një gjallese të veçantë e të adhuruar, krijon raportin e njohur bir-nënë duke e njësuar në një qenie: “ I puth dorën e shkëmbtë, /duke mbështetur kokën te prehri i saj i ngrohtë/…”
Biri i malluar kujton nënës së adhuruar malin, bregun, shkëmbin, lëndinën, zogjtë e gjithçka që e ka skalitur brenda vetedijes që nga koha e fëmijërisë. Janë vargje të rrallë që një bir i talentuar ia kushton nënë së malluar.
Në përfindim të këtij vëshjtrimi të shkurtër për portretin poetik të Vullnet Matos, me lejoni të them në emrin e të gjithë dashamirësve të vargjeve të tij: “Shendet të bardhë e penë të mbarë POET !” Vazhdo të gdhendësh vargje në gur shumë e më shumë ! Urime të sinqerta !”

----------


## vullnet mato

[QUOTE=vullnet mato;2900985][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2898066][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2897110][QUOTE=vullnet mato;2896185][QUOTE=shigjeta;2849025][B]

Vullnet Mato 

*NGJYRAT ZHGËNJYESE*

Kur isha kec  
në moshën e bardhë,  
thosha, dil mjekra ime, 
të bëhem burrë! 
Të marr një faqemollë 
me cicat dardhë,
ta bëj manare, 
të mos më ndahet kurrë.

Të më flenë buzët 
brenda frymës së saj,  
të bëj përnatë eklipsin 
hëna nën diell. 
Të bëj si fytyrën time, 
tre kalamaj,
të më thonë, o babi!, 
t’u them, o yje !...

Kur i bëra të tëra 
këto marifete,
thosha, më ndihmo fat, 
të ngop bijtë e uritur, 
t’i vesh si prilli 
lastarët me gjethe,
të bëhem lumë i tyre
për t’i vaditur.

Por fati nuk m’i dha 
qeset me të holla,
ndonëse u rropata 
për letra të ndershme, 
duke rendur pas diplomave 
nëpër shkolla,
kur paraja tinëzare
u bë më e vlefshme. 

Dhe i zhgënjyer 
në vjeshtën e moshës, 
thosha, duhet shembur 
ky kodosh shteti.
Po kur u shtrinë urat 
mbi oqeanet e botës,
m’i rrufiti bijtë  
magnet kurbeti.

Pasi brodha kohët  
me ndryshime ngjyre, 
dhe ndërrime emrash,
por huqet njësoj,
them, sa keq të vdes  
me kusarë mbi krye, 
dhe me fatin koprrac
që më bojkotoi!... 

*TRADHTIA NË MENDJE*

Gruan e kam gjithnjë 
brenda trurit,
ku vjen përqark 
si nikoqire e mendjes sime.
Aty ankohet për ndonjë 
gjakndezje burri.             
Qesh e më trazon 
gatimet në mendime.

Fshin pluhurin cerebral 
me ëndrra kotësie.  
Shkund mendësitë 
e pa barabarta. 
Kur harroj ia mbaj 
të mbyllura dyert,
ajo troket aq fort, 
sa më tundet kafka.

Dyshon mos ndoshta 
ndonjë grua tjetër,
më ka hyrë brenda trurit 
nga dritaret e syve.
Ndonëse e di 
që më ka besnik të vjetër, 
bëhet merak sidomos   
nga bëmat e fqinjëve.

Tek punoja në bibliotekën 
e trurit të vogël
më gjeti një ditë 
me një topolake të njomë,
që kish hyrë lakuriq 
nga televizori i dhomës
dhe me kërcime seksi 
tundte belin e hollë.

Shtypi pultin ma nxori 
nga truri pa vonesë 
dhe për impulse maniake 
më bëri vërejtje.
Tha: “Si gjithë burrat, 
edhe ti ke tru të pabesë,
me kuçkat e botës 
tradhton në mendje.
S’ka si të mos e dish 
që këtë postulat,
Krishti e ka thënë 
para dymijë vjetëve!“... 

*BUKURIA*

Bukuria sa vjen 
sytë po na rrëmben.
Gjithnjë e më tepër 
po na shton magjinë.
Kot thonë, 
mashkulli bëhet si qen,
përderisa femra i rrit 
magnetit fuqinë.

Bukuria shkul 
nga trupi pleqërinë, 
bën të ndjehesh befas 
banor në tropik. 
Të ngjall dëshirën,
të shton energjinë,
të deh papritmas 
me avujt erotik.

Syri që bredh kudo
pa kufizimin e lirisë, 
zhvesh në rrugë femrën 
më të paarritshme,
shijon format e linjës, 
të përsosmërisë 
dhe bëhet në çast 
më uri të përbindshme.
Por vetëdija e mban lidhur
si qenin me zinxhirë.
Shyqyr, o zot, 
ky shpëtim, shyqyr!...

----------

